# Brachytherapy Coding



## creagerc (Jul 8, 2009)

Our ASC is going to be adding Brachytherapy, seed implantation for prostate cancer starting end of August - begining of September. I have some questions on how to bill for it. The person I spoke to at the physicians office didn't pass on very clear information. My biggest question is how to bill the seeds and what gets filled in on the CMS 1500 regarding this. If anyone can give me some insight to this I would appreciate it! 
thanks
Carmel


----------



## FractalMind (Dec 8, 2009)

we use code 55860 for the seeds implant, have you found anything else on this?


----------



## bella2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Check the Coding Edge archives for Sept 2009, there id a great article on the
proper coding for Brachytherapy, I keep it handy as we codeseed implantation.
Hope this helps,
Bella


----------

